
Apple Can No Longer Launch Groundbreaking Products, but they still build them - thowar2
https://medium.com/art-marketing/apple-can-no-longer-launch-groundbreaking-products-26fddfc419f0
======
karimdag
Man.. This reminded me how much I love Apple.

